# Champions league Dec 04-05



## OddsPoster (Dec 3, 2012)

UEFA Champions League   
Dec 04, 2012 15:45  AC Milan v Zenit St Petersburg       
AC Milan    2.50  Draw    3.30  Zenit St Petersburg    2.65  
OVER 2.5     1.90   UNDER 2.5     1.85   
TEAM 1 D.N.B.     1.85   TEAM 2 D.N.B.     1.90   
Dec 04, 2012 15:45  Borussia Dortmund v Manchester City        
Borussia Dortmund    2.00  Draw    3.60  Manchester City    3.30  
OVER 2.5     1.65   UNDER 2.5     2.20   
TEAM 1 -0.5     2.00   TEAM 2 +0.5     1.80   
Dec 04, 2012 15:45  CF Malaga v Anderlecht       
CF Malaga    2.05  Draw    3.40  Anderlecht    3.35  
OVER 2.5     1.90   UNDER 2.5     1.85   
TEAM 1 -0, -0.5     1.75   TEAM 2 +0, +0.5     2.05   
Dec 04, 2012 15:45  HSC Montpellier v FC Schalke 04        
HSC Montpellier    3.50  Draw    3.40  FC Schalke 04    2.00  
OVER 2.5     1.83   UNDER 2.5     1.95   
TEAM 1 +0.5     1.75   TEAM 2 -0.5     2.05   
Dec 04, 2012 15:45  NK Dinamo Zagreb v Dynamo Kiev       
NK Dinamo Zagreb    3.60  Draw    3.45  Dynamo Kiev    1.95  
OVER 2.5     1.75   UNDER 2.5     2.05   
TEAM 1 +0.5     1.80   TEAM 2 -0.5     2.00   
Dec 04, 2012 15:45  Olympiakos Piraeus v Arsenal FC       
Olympiakos Piraeus    2.80  Draw    3.40  Arsenal FC    2.30  
OVER 2.5     1.83   UNDER 2.5     1.95   
TEAM 1 D.N.B.     2.10   TEAM 2 D.N.B.     1.70   
Dec 04, 2012 15:45  Paris Saint Germain v FC Porto        
Paris Saint Germain    2.00  Draw    3.40  FC Porto    3.50  
OVER 2.5     1.95   UNDER 2.5     1.83   
TEAM 1 -0, -0.5     1.80   TEAM 2 +0, +0.5     2.00   
Dec 04, 2012 15:45  Real Madrid v Ajax       
Real Madrid    1.30  Draw    5.00  Ajax    9.00  
OVER 2.5     1.40   UNDER 2.5     2.90   
TEAM 1 -1.5     1.85   TEAM 2 +1.5     1.90   
Dec 05, 2012 15:45  Celtic v Spartak Moscow        
Celtic    1.60  Draw    3.80  Spartak Moscow    5.25  
OVER 2.5     1.67   UNDER 2.5     2.15   
TEAM 1 -1     1.88   TEAM 2 +1     1.88   
Dec 05, 2012 15:45  Chelsea FC v FC Nordsjælland       
Chelsea FC    1.08  Draw    9.50  FC Nordsjælland    19.00  
OVER 2.5     1.36   UNDER 2.5     3.10   
TEAM 1 -2.5     1.88   TEAM 2 +2.5     1.88   
Dec 05, 2012 15:45  FC Barcelona v Benfica        
FC Barcelona    1.50  Draw    4.30  Benfica    5.50  
OVER 2.5     1.45   UNDER 2.5     2.70   
TEAM 1 -1     1.85   TEAM 2 +1     1.90   
Dec 05, 2012 15:45  FC Bayern Munich v Bate Borisov        
FC Bayern Munich    1.10  Draw    8.50  Bate Borisov    17.00  
OVER 2.5     1.30   UNDER 2.5     3.40   
TEAM 1 -2.5     1.80   TEAM 2 +2.5     2.00   
Dec 05, 2012 15:45  Manchester United v CFR Cluj       
Manchester United    1.50  Draw    4.25  CFR Cluj    5.50  
OVER 2.5     1.70   UNDER 2.5     2.10   
TEAM 1 -1     2.00   TEAM 2 +1     1.80   
Dec 05, 2012 15:45  OSC Lille v CF Valencia       
OSC Lille    3.00  Draw    3.30  CF Valencia    2.25  
OVER 2.5     1.83   UNDER 2.5     1.95   
TEAM 1 +0, +0.5     1.80   TEAM 2 -0, -0.5     2.00   
Dec 05, 2012 15:45  Shakhtar Donetsk v Juventus        
Shakhtar Donetsk    3.30  Draw    1.90  Juventus    4.00  
OVER 2.5     2.10   UNDER 2.5     1.70   
TEAM 1 D.N.B.     1.65   TEAM 2 D.N.B.     2.20   
Dec 05, 2012 15:45  Sporting Braga v Galatasaray       
Sporting Braga    3.20  Draw    3.30  Galatasaray    2.15  
OVER 2.5     1.90   UNDER 2.5     1.85


----------

